# Caribes in bad shape



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

I've always heard that salt will help cure injured fish. My 6 cairbes have fin injurys as well as body injurys. They are in a 110 gallon tank. Help please. Thanks, Derek


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

Unless it's a bone injury, all of those fins and body injuries will grow back.

Check the websites information section on salt.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

salt is good, melafix will help also


----------

